# 1951 Chevy Styleline Deluxe wheels



## Mr. Javi (Nov 24, 2008)

hello everyone, I'm planning on getting a '51 Chevy Deluxe sedan and I want to put some wire wheels on it, what size are best for a 51?

I was thinking like 15's.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

13s only


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

13s only trust me! i have em!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

14s for best ride comfort


----------



## Mr. Javi (Nov 24, 2008)

okay so 13's sounds like the wheel or 14 too.

How you guys feel about those rides with no power steering, is it okay?
No big deal or has any one ever done an install of s power steering from another vehicle?


----------



## Mr. Javi (Nov 24, 2008)

okay so 13's sounds like the wheel or 14's too.

How you guys feel about those rides with no power steering, is it okay?
No big deal or has any one ever done an install of a power steering from another vehicle?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2011, 12:23 AM~19963397
> *14s for best ride comfort
> *


Unless running big ass truck tires is your thing 14"s suck. You can't find tires that look good anymore without paying out the ass and having to mail order some. 

185-75-14 isn't my idea of a lowrider size.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

It all depends on how far you want to go with the car... Standards will work best with the rear (and/or skirts) unless you swap out the axle... Then you run into the torque tube driveline, etc.

I've got drop uprights and steering arms I'm looking to sell (2" drop) and can give you some ideas on the rear, if you want... The hardest part will be tracking down the parts local (I know where most are, just that shipping would be expensive, if you weren't a hop, skip, and a jump away from Spokane :rofl: )

Shoot me a pm if interested


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

When my tires and wheels come in next week I'll show you what I got for my 51 Fleetline


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2011, 03:27 PM~19998581
> *Unless running big ass truck tires is your thing 14"s suck. You can't find tires that look good anymore without paying out the ass and having to mail order some.
> 
> 185-75-14 isn't my idea of a lowrider size.
> *



oh i meant, 










now on here 13s would be ridiculous, and all this time my fleet on 14s i thought was a lowrider  .. cant please everyone, nor do i care to.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Javi_@Mar 2 2011, 01:11 PM~19997805
> *okay so 13's sounds like the wheel or 14's too.
> 
> How you guys feel about those rides with no power steering, is it okay?
> ...


my 53 has no pwrd steering

all new bushings and shocks and springs did it good, rides just fine for my taste.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 2 2011, 06:23 PM~19999469
> *oh i meant,
> 
> 
> ...


The wide whites look good if your going that direction with the ride. Those tires are tall as hell though and getting the car low is more difficult then.

As for your Caddy it's yours and if you don't mind the bigger tires that's cool. My homie was running 14"s with Coker 5.20s on his Caddy which I really liked the look of but the tires are shit. Like I said tire selection is making 14"s harder to run if one prefers the smaller stretched tire look.

Here is his laid out. I like them to sit low.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

I had 13 on my old 51. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That's nice right there. I love the lines on those cars.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> oh i meant,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

i got a 50, running 13s & 5.20s reverse in front, standards with skirts in the back, all stock drive line!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HAVE THESE NEW IN THE BOX!!!!!!!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=579940&hl=


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2011, 03:43 PM~19998690
> *When my tires and wheels come in next week I'll show you what I got for my 51 Fleetline
> *


Hummmmm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2011, 06:17 PM~19999868
> *The wide whites look good if your going that direction with the ride. Those tires are tall as hell though and getting the car low is more difficult then.
> 
> As for your Caddy it's yours and if you don't mind the bigger tires that's cool. My homie was running 14"s with Coker 5.20s on his Caddy which I really liked the look of but the tires are shit. Like I said tire selection is making 14"s harder to run if one prefers the smaller stretched tire look.
> ...


I drive my fleet daily to work, school and pleasure so CHOKERS were not an option the 185s on mine ride alsmost as good as the stocks and same as when I had my 64 daily i rode 13s daily and nothing but problems, when i switched to 175s14s it was a dream to drive, the bomb sits on the originals for the look i guess and is ot a daily...

i suppose it depends alot if you will drive it heavilly. tastefully the 13s will do on the weekend cruisers... but if daily expect to gr through alot of tires and different handling when on a larger vehicle.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> > these tires will give you the best non power steering turning without much effort. my dads50 rides on tires like these and stockies and the steering is 10xs eaiser. but i agree with the guy that said about the 14 tires. they just look ugly. thats why i go 13s. but othing wrong with stocks. i love stocks. just dont put 20s. lol
> > and yes u will not roll 13x7 with stock rear. but u can roll 13x5.5 with stock rear. but skirts wont fit.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2011, 12:38 PM~20005956
> *Hummmmm
> *


If I can get some fucking tiress


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 3 2011, 10:07 AM~20006173
> *on a bomb yeah, never really cared for wires on a bomb much less 14s unless stock
> *



I thought that's what truspokes and supremes were for??? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 3 2011, 01:47 PM~20007158
> *I thought that's what truspokes and supremes were for???  :biggrin:
> *


ill leave those for the tripple OGs 

em things are hard to come by so i wont even start on those...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 3 2011, 03:24 PM~20008350
> *ill leave those for the tripple OGs
> 
> em things are hard to come by so i wont even start on those...
> *



Both are easier to find than you think


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20013699
> *Both are easier to find than you think
> *


that dont mean they are for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Javi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for replies everyone, I got my input on the 13's and 14's, it is safe to say that once I score this 51 Chevy Deluxe, I'll go with 13 inch Daytons.

Now I believe you can't do reverse wheels in the rear, fender skirt won't fit, so some people do standards in the rear? Is there a way to do reverse all the way around?

Looking at the daoriginator64 and Mr. Antiguo I don't know which Deluxe to look for a 2 door coupe or a 4 door sedan, they both look real nice. But I have always driven sedans, so I'll be looking for a four door first.


----------



## Robluv2 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello what size wheels can I put on my 52 chevy deluxe styleline so they don't rub rear fender skirt.i tried 13 standard and they were rubbing


----------

